# Personal best YFT



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Well, looks like the weather will keep us on land the next week+ so I figured Id share. Got my personal best tuna not too long ago. Water was clean green, ate a butterbean hardtail on 60lb fluro and small 5/0 hook. Fight was 1hr45min! We guestimated him to be around 170. Not sure if Id ever get a chance to best that one!


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Dang Jason! Congrats.��


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

Toad!!! Congrats on a fatastic fish!!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

WOW, what a beast!! Good job dude!


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

Were you fishing with a fella named Pete?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

boomshakalaka said:


> Were you fishing with a fella named Pete?


Yes.


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

Open Water tuna? It sounds like I need to keep the 3-4 pound hardtail that I keep catching trying to make bait.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Dang son what a toad


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

I caught one that weighed over 180lbs last year fishing behind shrimp boats in shallow water off Louisiana.. Took about 30 mins and I never want to catch another yellow over 100lbs..


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Look at those FINS!!! Beautiful!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

How many miles were ya out Jason? That is a damn fine chunk of tuna brother.... eat all year on that un!!!


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

That's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Congratulations.


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Sashimi time.....


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

iJabo said:


> Open Water tuna? It sounds like I need to keep the 3-4 pound hardtail that I keep catching trying to make bait.


Not open water really. It at a 3" hardtail but with the way the bite was (seeing WAY more tuna than we were catching) I wish I had had some bigger baits just to show em something different.



jgraham154 said:


> I caught one that weighed over 180lbs last year fishing behind shrimp boats in shallow water off Louisiana.. Took about 30 mins and I never want to catch another yellow over 100lbs..


This one was 1hr and 45 minutes on 60lb fluro and a 5/0 Mustad Demon circle hook, not exactly heavy tackle so I was happy getting it in the boat as quick as I/we (I was on the reel the whole time but you know how big game fishing is....its truly a team sport) got it in! And I totaly agree, now that I have my Gulf monster Im content with 50-75lb yellowfin the rest of my life! Its not like their fight is "exciting," I just want to EAT!



Realtor said:


> Look at those FINS!!! Beautiful!


Man oh man, I would have given anything if our resident media pro bbarton (who got an invite on this trip but couldnt make it) had been there. The color on this fish was just awe inspiring. It had that electric purple swordfish have mixed with that bright white and bright yellow. Only the fortunate few of us that get to fish offshore know what Im talking about. NO camera in the world can capture that glowing beauty of pelagics. Truly a humbling experience and Im beyond thankful to have the opportunity to see what the deep blue has to offer those that venture into her depths!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Jason said:


> How many miles were ya out Jason? That is a damn fine chunk of tuna brother.... eat all year on that un!!!


Close enough that we did it in a day trip, in case they are still there if/when this wind lays down I cant exactly say just yet. 



iJabo said:


> Open Water tuna? It sounds like I need to keep the 3-4 pound hardtail that I keep catching trying to make bait.


Not open water really as we fishing some sort of structure. It ate a 3" hardtail but with the way the bite was (seeing WAY more tuna than we were catching) I wish I had had some bigger baits just to show em something different. Im not a bluewater pro but it was no doubt the most lop sided fish sighting to fish in the box ratio Ive ever experienced and Ive caught my fair share of tuna. It was a TOUGH bite! We ended up with this beast, one 60-70lbs, one about 60-70lbs lost at the gaff and one that pulled the hook and that was it as far as tuna bites. We caught several dolphin targeting tuna and several more trying to get a stud tripletail (dont ask why we didnt bring him home) and that was it.



jgraham154 said:


> I caught one that weighed over 180lbs last year fishing behind shrimp boats in shallow water off Louisiana.. Took about 30 mins and I never want to catch another yellow over 100lbs..


This one was 1hr and 45 minutes on 60lb fluro and a 5/0 Mustad Demon circle hook, not exactly heavy tackle so I was happy getting it in the boat as quick as I/we (I was on the reel the whole time but you know how big game fishing is....its truly a team sport with the Captain working the boat and leader/gaff man hitting the spot) got it in! And I totally agree, now that I have my Gulf monster Im content with 50-75lb yellowfin the rest of my life! Its not like their fight is "exciting" as its really kind of like fight a trigger on steroids, I just want to EAT!

I fished the mound once and those fish in that shallow water are so much easier to beat when they cant sound 800ft+ on the first run! Ive never done the shrimp boat thing but Im looking forward to giving it a shot one day!



Realtor said:


> Look at those FINS!!! Beautiful!


Man oh man, I would have given anything if our resident media pro bbarton (who got an invite on this trip but couldnt make it) had been there. The color on this fish was just awe inspiring. It had that electric purple swordfish have mixed with that bright white and bright yellow. Only the fortunate few of us that get to fish offshore know what Im talking about. NO camera in the world can capture that glowing beauty of pelagics. Truly a humbling experience and Im beyond thankful to have the opportunity to see what the deep blue has to offer those that venture in to her depths! Yes, I take people fishing as a day job but my goal in life is to be able to share these experiences with as many people as I can one day. To describe what it is like to a none fisherman, heck a none bluewater fisherman even, is really just impossible! I hope each and every one of you that want to do this one day get the chance!


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

Great fish Jason! I can't wait to get my first one. Hoping to make that happen this fall.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

That's an awesome fish! Another week or so and your back should start feeling better.

Very nice Allison fins on that beast.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Very, very nice fish, congrats, challenging on 60lbsand 5/0 hook takes a bit of finesse...One day I shall get mine too  Thanks for report...


----------

